# iPad iOS 5 et Photos



## dumas75 (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Avec iOS 5 l'iPad devient un peu plus indépendant.
Pensez vous qu'il sera *enfin possible de supprimer une photo* directement de l'iPad avec l'application Photos d'Apple ?
Je n'ai pas trouvé d'informations sur ce sujet.


----------



## Argeuh (21 Juin 2011)

Pas sur les albums synchronisés


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Juin 2011)

dumas75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Avec iOS 5 l'iPad devient un peu plus indépendant.
> Pensez vous qu'il sera *enfin possible de supprimer une photo* directement de l'iPad avec l'application Photos d'Apple ?
> Je n'ai pas trouvé d'informations sur ce sujet.



Cette discussion a déjà eue lieu, je vais faire court.
Sur l'iPad2 il y a 2 sortes de photos:
  - Celles prises depuis ton ipad et tu peux les supprimer depuis ton ipad
  - Celles que tu récupères depuis ton Mac/PC grâce à itunes comme elles se synchronisent automatiquement avec l'album spécifié et/ou tout ou partie de ta bibliothèque photo, si tu pouvais les supprimer depuis ton ipad elles se re-synchroniseraient à la prochaine synchro avec ton ou tes albums issus d'iphoto.
Donc, la seule façon de les faire disparaître de ton ipad est de les dé-sélectionner de ou des albums dans iphoto.


----------



## dumas75 (23 Juin 2011)

OK pepeye66
Mais si j'offre un iPad à ma Belle Mère à Noël qui n'a pas d'ordinateur. 
Es ce qu'elle pourra faire le tri directement avec le  Kit de connexion d'appareil _photo et son_ l'iPad avec iOS5 ?


----------

